# Excel sheets for pump design



## عثمان الراوي (16 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
Excel sheets for pump design​


----------



## الشبح الغاضب (4 مارس 2009)

شكرا والى الأمام دائما


----------



## hany_m_b (6 مارس 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## باشمهندس سوداني (6 مارس 2009)

مشكور جدا علي الاشياء الجميلة دي


----------



## ارهينيوس (6 مارس 2009)

واللة ما قصرت يا دكتور


----------



## goodlibyan (7 مارس 2009)

:56:thank you friend


----------



## علي الفؤادي (7 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا ارجو ارسال مالديكم من علوم وتفاصيل هندسية عن صناعة مساحيق الغسيل وكيفية تصنيع خط الانتاج 
شكرا وارجوا من اللة ان يوفقكم


----------



## haider2003 (7 مارس 2009)

*السلام عليكم*

السلام عليكم دكتور عثمان
ممكن سؤال عن مصافي النفط كيف يمكن زيادة كمية بعض المنتجات مثل اليروسين و زيت الغاز و تحسين نوعيتهما في وحدة تكرير النفط الخام علما اني قد قراءة عن مثل هذه اوحدة في التوتوريل الخاص برنامج الهاي سيس الخاص ب refinning process حيث هذه الوحدة تتالف من فلاش سبيريتر و رفلكس ابزوبر و ملحقاته من السبلتر و الراوند بامبس ولك الشكر


----------



## kema (9 مارس 2009)

*شكرا والى الأمام دائما*​


----------



## محمد جبارج الحيدري (12 مارس 2009)

عاشت ايدك...موضوع قيم
اي معلومات عن ازالة الرغوة من النفط الخام واكون ممنون


----------



## م/احمد مصطفى حسن (12 مارس 2009)

شكرا وارجوا من اللة ان يوفقكم


----------



## ahmadkhaled (23 يناير 2011)

Relly many many thanks


----------



## hassankyo2007 (24 يناير 2011)

تسلم أخوي على طرح الموضوع...


----------



## safa aldin (26 يناير 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## مهندسة وبكيفي (27 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## سعد محمد هادي (28 يناير 2011)

الله يرحم والديك0000000مع التقدير


----------



## حسام جاسم (29 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع القيم .


----------



## abdbaniamer (3 فبراير 2011)

thank you


----------



## الهندي30 (5 فبراير 2011)

*جزاكم الله خير الجزاء*


----------

